

Google Caffeine - Faster realtime search index - mgrouchy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/28/google-caffeine-faster-search-index/

======
cmelbye
Google's indexing is already scary fast, I'm excited to see what this new
update they've been testing for a while will do once they roll it out
completely.

------
Semiapies
"SEO firm Summit Media suggests..."

Prediction: the next batch of SEO snake oil/spam trap techniques will involve
making pages look "fresher" than they are.

